# Neve no PN da Peneda-Gerês, 17-03-2018



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Depois de alguma indecisão matinal, muito matinal , entre o Alvão-Marão e a Peneda-Gerês, a escolha para ir em busca do mais desejado elemento da época lá acabou por cair na segunda opção. A meteorologia parecia que ia ajudar, e nem a valente carga de água à saída do Porto me demoveu...

Já para lá de Braga, vislumbrava-se bem a alvura dos picos! Dali até à Caniçada foi sempre a abrir, em segurança, claro! 

Já junto às suas plácidas águas, o panorama era este...




Caniçada Reservoir. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caniçada Reservoir. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E lá em cima... lá estava ela! 



Caniçada Reservoir. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Caniçada Reservoir. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E como era lá em cima que ela estava... num instantinho se chegou à Pedra Bela, para a ver de mais perto. O panorama era místico, envolto nas brumas que subiam as encostas e que tudo escondiam. E nem faltou um arco-irís para embelezar ainda mais o panorama.



Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Um "chato" aguaceiro de água-neve teimava em molhar-me as lentes, mas lá acabou por ir abrindo e... e... pois! 



Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Que vista...



Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Continua...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

Continuando... 



Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Bem notória a acumulação nos pontos mais altos 



Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pedra Bela Overlook. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E como estava perto, não podia faltar uma visita ao Arado e à sua bela cascata. Como seria de esperar, muita água corria pela penedias abaixo! 



Arado River. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Arado River. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Arado Waterfall. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Continua...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Bem, ainda continua mas tenho que deixar já o meu comentário... 
Fotos e paisagens espectaculares!! Autêntico Paraíso  Muitos Parabéns e Obrigado por estas magníficas partilhas!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, ainda continua mas tenho que deixar já o meu comentário...
> Fotos e paisagens espectaculares!! Autêntico Paraíso  Muitos Parabéns e Obrigado por estas magníficas partilhas!


Amanhã continua... ainda tenho bastantes para colocar!  
Obrigado!  É um prazer partilhar estas belezas aqui com a malta!


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

Magníficas! Nunca tive a sorte de presenciar o Gerês com o elemento branco mas estas fotos valem por tudo.
Obrigado pela partilha @João Pedro .


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2018 às 20:13)

criz0r disse:


> Magníficas! Nunca tive a sorte de presenciar o Gerês com o elemento branco mas estas fotos valem por tudo.
> Obrigado pela partilha @João Pedro .


Obrigado!  Mais 20 a sair do congelador daqui a pouco...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Continuando o passeio, e agora já bem dentro do Parque, pelo trilho que sobe a encosta a partir da Portela de Leonte e de de onde se obtêm vistas memoráveis para os picos nevados do Gerês, onde se destaca o meu preferido; o Pé de Medela. Foi por aqui que por breves momentos o céu voltou a carregar, só que, como temia, não foi chuva que caiu, foi *O* elemento... 




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tão fotogénico o Pé de Medela, com neve então nem se fala... 



Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já nevava aqui...



Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E aqui, no auge do aguaceiro de neve. Há anos que não apanhava um! Momento mágico do dia... 



Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vídeo do breve aguaceiro de neve. Bem molhada mas melhor que nada! 

Continua...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

E mais umas, para acabar esta parte 




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Muita neve acumulada no Pé de Medela, tenho de o escalar um dia... 



Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Apesar do frio, nota-se bem que as faias já estão preparadas para a Primavera; não tarda nada estão as folhas cá fora.



Portela de Leonte Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Depois disto foi voltar à Portela de Leonte de barriga cheia de neve!  Como era ainda relativamente cedo, dei ainda um saltinho à Portela do Homem e ao vale do Homem, do qual postarei ainda, e brevemente, umas fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

Cá ficam então as derradeiras, em pleno vale do Rio Homem. As acumulações maiores estavam bem mais para cima, mas já não houve tempo para chegar à Nevosa. Fica para a próxima... De qualquer forma, estava muito bem "enfarinhado" 




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Homem River Valley. Peneda-Gerês National Park, 17-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------

